# My Kindle is running slow



## read4sanity (Jan 17, 2014)

My Kindle is starting up slow and is slow to switch to the next page.  I've already tried leaving it out of its case and resetting it.  I called Amazon and they said they don't know what the problem is.  Any ideas?  It's an old school key board Kindle--2nd generation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

By second generation, you mean the one that's flat vs wedge shaped and has the mini joystick, right?

How many books do you have on it? . . . if you go to your orders and click through to the original product page, you'll probably find something that indicates how many it's supposed to hold.  I never had that model, but did have the 3rd gen keyboard model (the one they kept selling even when they released the Touch a couple of years ago, also flat but with a rocker switch) and I found that if I got to about half as full as it said it would hold, response times suffered.

Also, the more collections I had and the more books in collections, the worse it was. I had been used to keeping pretty much everything on the device, all wonderfully sorted. What I ended up doing was basically resetting to factory and then loading many fewer books on at a time.  I'd also always delete ones I'd read unless I knew I'd be reading it again soon or wanted to keep it there as a demo book for people who wanted to play with it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had one of these as my original Kindle. I had occasional problems with it slowing down, and I found that the solution was either to do a hard reset, (make sure you're not just turning it on and off, you need to see the reader under the tree and the bar being filled in), or freeing up space from the Kindle being too full of books. Ann's advice about storage half-full sounds right, and I never had large collections but the presence of them probably wouldn't be good either.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Another possibility is that it might still be indexing book(s).

Try searching for some nonsense string and see whether it still shows any books not yet indexed.

If it does, delete them and then download them again.


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine ran slow a lot until I started taking off a lot of extra books I'd been storing on it.  No big deal--I just download them again when I want to read now.    I also have a keyboard, not sure what generation.


----------

